# Is auto login possible in apache server authenticated by mod_authnz_ldap?



## zhongyb (May 27, 2010)

I'm running an apache server 2.2.15 which authenticates against Microsoft Active Directory by mod_authnz_ldap. Everything is fine when people access this server from WAN. But the login dialog will be displayed when our employees access it from LAN. Is it possible to authenticate active directory's users automatically by mod_authnz_ldap?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

Both IE and Firefox will use NTLM authentication and login a user automagically. Just make sure the permissions on AD are set correctly.


----------

